# Topics > Books >  "Introduction to AI Robotics (Intelligent Robotics and Autonomous Agents series)", Robin Murphy

## Airicist

"Introduction to AI Robotics (Intelligent Robotics and Autonomous Agents series)" on Amazon

Robin Murphy
September 6, 2019

----------

